# 요일별



## oloekis

'요일별'을 표현할 수 있는 영어 단어가 있나요? Classified by... 는 너무 거창한것 같아서요. 

감사합니다!


----------



## kenjoluma

서식 안에 넣는 단어로서 '요일별'을 말씀하시는 건가요? 그럴 땐 그냥 Day 만 써도 되지 않을까요.
'요일마다 다른 일정이 있습니다'와 같은 문장 내에서 쓰는 경우라면 Each day 정도? 
Day가 너무 광범위해서 싫으시다면 뒤에 of the week 을 살짝 붙여도 될 것 같고요.

더 자세한 건 뒤에 분에게 넘깁니다. 이하 총총.


----------



## Mallarme

littlemonyou said:


> '요일별'을 표현할 수 있는 영어 단어가 있나요? Classified by... 는 너무 거창한것 같아서요.
> 
> 감사합니다!



문맥을 따라 다를 것 같습니다.  

예를 들면: "용일별 직장인표정! 딱 내 표정이네" (인터넷에서 찾았어요) -- 이 구절은 이렇게 표현할 수 있어요: "A working person's expression by day of the week - that's me exactly."  이 첫 번째 번역이 제일 적절하다고 생각하지만, 다음도 가능합니다: "A working person's expression according to day of the week."

또 다른 예를 들면: "요일별로는 일요일을 제외한 평일 중에 화요일이 가장 사고가 빈번한 것으로 나타났다" 이 문장은 이렇게 번역할 수 있어요: "Looking at the statistics according to day of the week (or by day of the week), with Sunday excluded, Tuesday was the work day with the most accidents."

흠... 번역을 해보니까 "by the week" 아니면 "according to day of the week" 같은데 두 번째 예를 보시다시피, 정확하게 표현하고 싶으시면  문맥을 따라 다른 구절을 추가해야 할 바도 있을 것 같습니다.


----------



## oloekis

도움이 많이 되었습니다, 감사합니다! ^^


----------

